# UAE Banks - Mobile Banking



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Do you use the UAE based banks banking applications on your smartphones etc?

If not, why not?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
No chance - until security is beefed up!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

No. Because because the misses would be able to transfer money back to the motherland without me knowing


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> No. Because because the misses would be able to transfer money back to the motherland without me knowing


What, a heavily bombed city in the Midlands?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No chance - until security is beefed up!
> Cheers
> Steve


It's pretty good with ADCB. You cannot use the mobile app until you register your device first using one time sms. Then in the internet banking you can see all your authorised mobile devices that have access to mobile services.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Malbec said:


> It's pretty good with ADCB. You cannot use the mobile app until you register your device first using one time sms. Then in the internet banking you can see all your authorised mobile devices that have access to mobile services.


What if you lost your mobile, and someone knew your password for any reason? Or, if the ADCB's server was hacked and all the passwords were trawled?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> What, a heavily bombed city in the Midlands?


She was born in the USSR. I swear she's KGB.

On our 2nd date, I got steaming drunk drinking as the Russian do. Ie vodka shot, then a sip of coke. End of the night I was vomiting for England, I started to claim she was a Russian KGB spy, trying to Anna Chapman me. 

Quote from the night
"You've poisoned me"
"KGB spy"
"I don't know any secret information, I am just a quantity surveyor" 

How i got a 3rd date, i dunno. Must be my looks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> What if you lost your mobile, and someone knew your password for any reason? Or, if the ADCB's server was hacked and all the passwords were trawled?


Can happen with the internet banking as well (not just mobile banking). 
I do use ADCB's mobile banking app and find it okay/ convenient for some specific things. No one can transfer money from my account without adding the transferee first (and ADCB then gives a call to verify some details before authorizing the transferee).


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> What if you lost your mobile, and someone knew your password for any reason? Or, if the ADCB's server was hacked and all the passwords were trawled?


You can disable the access to mobile banking on any of your device through online banking.
The mobile banking password can be different than website's password.

Sounds good to me and definitely much safer than ENBD mobile app.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't think about what is behind the sign in, just think about the sign in, are you happy with the security? How long does it take? What happens if you forget a password, how long would it take you to get another? What grief would that give you?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Don't think about what is behind the sign in, just think about the sign in, are you happy with the security? How long does it take? What happens if you forget a password, how long would it take you to get another? What grief would that give you?


It's very good I would say. You enter just a password to sign in as your device has already been authorised before. If you forget your password you need to re-generate validation code via online banking or contact centre in order to setup a new mobile password.

I am usually picky at such things but this one they got it right.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

That sounds a bit archaic, time consuming, and a pain if you lose or buy a new handset.

Ah well, as long as it works for you.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> That sounds a bit archaic, time consuming, and a pain if you lose or buy a new handset.
> 
> Ah well, as long as it works for you.


Sure, it takes a whole 2 minutes or less to reset and setup a new password.
How often do you lose your device anyway? I have not lost one in years, so don't mind taking it 2mins really.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I use mobile banking when I'm not around my PC. I even used it for international transfers of big amounts.

I don't have worries about security as the mobile app requires codes generated via the secure key, just like when you bank from your laptop/desktop.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Nah they're not for me I just don't have a lot of faith in UAE banking full stop let alone using an app, in fact if i didn't get charged every time for withdrawals i would have just stuck to my gb account.

If you've got the cash then get a standard international set up for yourself, i think it's 5k in currency to open one or something like that


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

How often does everyone transfer their money home? Or at was cash level do you send back. Like Yussif, i don't trust UAE banks to much, and rather its around the 10k limit not the 50k


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I am using HSBC and their app is a global one. So I guess it provides the same security level as using the app anywhere worldwide.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

A.Abbass said:


> I am using HSBC and their app is a global one. So I guess it provides the same security level as using the app anywhere worldwide.


I would not assume that. I used to bank in Hong Kong with HSBC and they used to have a security device for logins. When I moved here, HSBC did not have one (nor did their cards have chip and pin). It was a good 2 years after I moved here that they moved to the security device. So they don't necessarily have the same standards as elsewhere (or may have already caught up).


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

As mentioned, forget about what happens beyond the login, it's the process you go through to log in.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

rsinner said:


> I would not assume that. I used to bank in Hong Kong with HSBC and they used to have a security device for logins. When I moved here, HSBC did not have one (nor did their cards have chip and pin). It was a good 2 years after I moved here that they moved to the security device. So they don't necessarily have the same standards as elsewhere (or may have already caught up).


The current app is by HSBC global, not HSBC UAE, and it requires the secure key device. So it looks they have standarized their mobile banking worldwide.

The secure key for my Egypt account is also the same as my UAE key, only difference it requires 4 digits rather than 6 here in UAE.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> The current app is by HSBC global, not HSBC UAE, and it requires the secure key device. So it looks they have standarized their mobile banking worldwide.
> 
> The secure key for my Egypt account is also the same as my UAE key, only difference it requires 4 digits rather than 6 here in UAE.


Don't you think having to use a seperate device to log on with a randomly generated number is just a bit 1990's? I was using one then!


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

iggles said:


> How often does everyone transfer their money home? Or at was cash level do you send back. Like Yussif, i don't trust UAE banks to much, and rather its around the 10k limit not the 50k


I actually said 5k but I opened one with standard bank, their Africa's largest bank but they are domiciled in the isle of man and I am pretty sure it was 5k that I needed at the time (few months ago) I don't know how many other offshore banks if any that you can open one up with a low amount but regardless it's a much safer place to have your money and you can also open up different currency accounts, I've got one here and I've got a Euro account as well, they give you a debit card so that any time you are travelling in the EU you can just use your card as if you were in the UK without any charges so it's a pretty cool thing to have.

But if you are a bit tight on cash then I just wouldn't keep any surplus in the UAE, keep what you need to live on and send the rest home.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Don't you think having to use a seperate device to log on with a randomly generated number is just a bit 1990's? I was using one then!


It sure is. That's why I said I only use it if I am not around my desktop/laptop which is pretty rare since my work is computer based, even if I am at home or hanging out I have a laptop stuck to my ass for emergencies.

I was in Egypt last July when I ran out of Egyptian notes, I simply logged on using my phone and transferred cash from UAE to Egypt instantly and just drew the cash from the ATM, that was well deserved to use that unfriendly device.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> even if I am at home or hanging out I have a laptop stuck to my ass for emergencies.


Isn't toilet paper cheaper :heh::heh::heh:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Yussif said:


> I actually said 5k but I opened one with standard bank, their Africa's largest bank but they are domiciled in the isle of man and I am pretty sure it was 5k that I needed at the time (few months ago) I don't know how many other offshore banks if any that you can open one up with a low amount but regardless it's a much safer place to have your money and you can also open up different currency accounts, I've got one here and I've got a Euro account as well, they give you a debit card so that any time you are travelling in the EU you can just use your card as if you were in the UK without any charges so it's a pretty cool thing to have.
> 
> But if you are a bit tight on cash then I just wouldn't keep any surplus in the UAE, keep what you need to live on and send the rest home.


Hi,
Define "safe" - an African bank with an office on the Isle of Man does not fill me with confidence that my money is safe from disappearing into thin air.
At least UK banks have a safety net that covers individual depositors for €100,00 per institution.
I doubt that would apply in your banks case.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Tackledummy said:


> Isn't toilet paper cheaper :heh::heh::heh:


It's definitley cheaper, doesn't save lives though


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Define "safe" - an African bank with an office on the Isle of Man does not fill me with confidence that my money is safe from disappearing into thin air.
> At least UK banks have a safety net that covers individual depositors for €100,00 per institution.
> I doubt that would apply in your banks case.
> ...


Standard Bank is Africa's biggest bank with offshore wings in Isle of Man and Jersey, where customers' deposit is guaranteed up to GBP 50,000 vs GBP 75,000 UK banks (from Jan 2016, down from GBP 85,000).

Nevertheless, you can't beat UAE with unlimited deposit guarantee by the Central Bank of UAE


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Malbec said:


> Nevertheless, you can't beat UAE with unlimited deposit guarantee by the Central Bank of UAE


However that is just if the bank goes bust.

What I'm saying is fraud, and fraud is a massive, massive problem here - allegedly of course. ;-)


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Define "safe" - an African bank with an office on the Isle of Man does not fill me with confidence that my money is safe from disappearing into thin air.
> At least UK banks have a safety net that covers individual depositors for €100,00 per institution.
> I doubt that would apply in your banks case.
> ...


hahaha yes I had the same reservations but as you said you've only got 85k coverage in the UK (not that there is any likelihood of a bank going bust in the UK)

But I have 90% coverage should anything happen, again - extremely unlikely


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Yussif said:


> hahaha yes I had the same reservations but as you said you've only got 85k coverage in the UK (not that there is any likelihood of a bank going bust in the UK)
> 
> But I have 90% coverage should anything happen, again - extremely unlikely


Hi,
Glad you have thought about it and have it covered!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## msquraishi (Sep 16, 2015)

Nothing wrong with security. When was the last time you heard of stolen credentials in the UAE. Very rare compared to the West.

This thread is drama. lol


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

msquraishi said:


> Nothing wrong with security. When was the last time you heard of stolen credentials in the UAE. Very rare compared to the West.
> 
> This thread is drama. lol


To be honest - I don't think you would get to hear!!


----------



## msquraishi (Sep 16, 2015)

Hmm maybe so, although I doubt the press gag order applies to banks (private sector for the most part) as much. Either way, the technology behind banking software is imported, as are most other things in the region.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

msquraishi said:


> Either way, the technology behind banking software is imported, as are most other things in the region.


Doesn't it depend on where the software is imported from?

And I'm with Steve on this, you haven't heard of the fraud that goes on here in online anythings (Salik, RTA fines, not just banking), but you'd be very, very naive to think it didn't.

Talk about sheep.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

I do not need mobile banking, neither do I feel comfortable doing it from a mobile phone. I prefer to do it from my home PC or my laptop.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Edino said:


> I do not need mobile banking, neither do I feel comfortable doing it from a mobile phone. I prefer to do it from my home PC or my laptop.


Interesting, why don't you feel comfortable on your mobile?


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Interesting, why don't you feel comfortable on your mobile?


Small screen, easier to mistype, fear that it starts hanging while doing a transaction; apps are often very limited as well... I just prefer doing it at the internet banking site; comfortable at my desk, with a cup of coffee.


----------



## msquraishi (Sep 16, 2015)

Paranoia at its finest.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

msquraishi said:


> Paranoia at its finest.


**Experience**


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

msquraishi said:


> Paranoia at its finest.


Naivety at it's best.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm with Edino. Proper keyboard, screen, blah blah.


----------

